# Is it that hard to get a part from Aristo?



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been trying to get a stupid little lifting ring for my E-8 for two months. I have e-mailed and called. I even have gotton a response form George Adams, but still no luck. Can't they just open a new train and steal the part off of it. Or does that make too much sense. I hate to be negative about this, but this started back in Dec. I called and they said the parts were coming in the middle of January. So I waited, then called and e-mailed. The last time I called Navin, he said they were all out. I asked him if that meant they had gotton them in January or still have not. He couldn't give me an answer.  He then said to e-mail him my address and he would look around for one. In the mean time it is probably too late to return the train to G-scale junction. Which in my opinion should have handled this whole situation. Maybe I am being too unreasonable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Rob,
Are you really surprized?thats how they work , they tell you one thing and do another....
Nick..
PS nothing like after sale customer service...................


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I'm not exactly impressed with Bachmann's system! I just need a small part for my Bachmann Shay, and I have to buy an entire assembly for $75. Of course, I could ship my loco across 48 states to get it repaired under warranty for $50 plus shipping. I also have been sending e-mails and phone calls. Supposedly, it is coming, but I haven't seen it yet./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

I just don't understand I have had good luck with both aristo(sending in the order form with a check) and Bachmann with a phone call looking for small and large parts. all was handled promptly and to my satifaction.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

try getting live steam parts from Aristo....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The secret of getting parts from Aristo is something I recently learned by trial and error. 

I wond't go into all the negative stuff, I have no axe to grind, but it was pretty frustrating until I figured it out.

Also, the head of customer service is a regular on this forum.

1. Make sure that Navin gets your parts order. I would recommend a phone call, ask for him. If you don't get him, hang up, try again later.
2. Make sure they actually have the parts. Many parts are never ordered, or ordered a year or two after the loco is built. Figuring this out is dicy, you need to establish a rapport with who you are talking to, because Aristo (like all manufacturers) hates bad press. So, get them to believe that you won't smear their name all over the forums by revealing that they never ordered the parts.  I am not implying lying here! 
3. Call back a couple of days later, to make sure they have shipped. I know that Navin does not ship the stuff himself, there are 2 women that do the shipping, depending on which shipper is used. I don't know their names yet, but I will.
4. If it did not appear when it should, call back again, don't wait, that means it's still on somone's desk. Again, if you beseech Navin, maybe he will track down the snafu for you.

If things really go wrong, then email Lewis Polk privately, do not publicize it. Give him an opportunity to get it fixed. He is a good guy.

Regards, Greg


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

The customer service cost Aristo the sell of four new engines. I just picked up a couple USA GP's and SD-70's. I was going to buy a couple of GP 40's and a chrome E-8.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob....  I've had very good service from Navin in the Aristo parts and service department.  He usually responds with the parts I need in most acceptable time.  Don't know what happened in this case.  

I've always been very satisfied.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know the trading laws in the United States.  But here in the UK the people your contact in the first instance is the retailer who sold you the goods, not the manufacturer.  It is their repsonsibility to exchange the item or chase up bits and pieces  (within a given time-scale of purchase of course).

As far as supplies from Aristo-Craft is concerned all I can say is that I have made three purchases of items listed in their  on-line store and received them without  real problems.  I have always telephoned my orders - by far the best and most reliable method.  (I use Skype which makes 'phone calls very low priced).
The last item took a lot longer than the other two but that was due to delays THIS side of the pond!  

Incidentally I have found both of the ladies at Aristo extreemly helpful  (I have one over Gregg here as I know their names  ) plus it is usually possible to speak to anyone of the Aristo Team (including the Boss) if they are there.

It is a shame that things seem to have gone pear shaped for NS Rob and he has now, I get the  feeling, bought second choice items due to things not being to his satisfaction.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They often don't have parts on hand for the newest equipment. I've never had trouble getting parts from them and they often don't even charge for small parts like that.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience has been to deal directly with Navin and only Navin.


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I did talk to Navin twice. I work midnights so I guess I am going to have to get up early and try again. I know that I am anal when it comes to stuff being broke. It eats at me every time I walk by it. I am sure they just don't have the part, but they do have E-8's in stock. So like I said just give me one off a new one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

i don't blame you you should get what you pay for but remember who it is your dealing with here , there not very reliable so people online say...
Nick


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Called Navin again today. They had never orderd the parts at all. They have to wait until they get enough orders for the part. I love being lied to. I asked if they would ever be enough orders and he laughed. I wish I had his since of humor. I told him I was going to send the thing back and he said, "why? It is running isn't it?" I have one last hope. G-scale junction gave me Mary Polks e-mail address. So we'll see what happens.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The only time I have had a problem with ordering parts from Aristo is when they are not in stock!

Nevin tries to get me my parts, by robbing peter to pay paul to do so!

So I can't complain at all about their service!  I always try to have many extra parts on hand for my kit bashing needs....from all the manufacturers.

Bubba


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted pretty much the same post on Aristo's web site. I got a quick response. I was called a liar by  a guy called Tate. And he said he did not appreciate me calling him or Aristo liars. I guess it is his word against mine. I don't know what I had to gain buy lying, but apparently this is how they deal with customers who have a problem.  Deny it and say they are lying.  I told my wife what was up and she said I fabricated a pretty good story. Maybe I should be a novelist.

  My wife also said that since I quit playing hockey and started working midnights I sure have been crabby lately.  And there is no way she is letting me go to any train shows that Aristo will be at .  She said she is not going to bail me out of jail.  I had to remind her that I am a lover not a fighter.  I also have never fought anyone without skates on and I don't think Tate can skate. Maybe I should be a poet  too.

The good news is someone told me how to make the part out of a fishing swivil. So I dug out my tackle box and found the perfect one. I painted it and it looks great. I wish I would have found that out sooner.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob,

I must have missed something.  Why didn't the dealer exchange the locomotive?  

I've not had any problems at all with Aristo and getting parts, if they've got them!  

Mark


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi mark,

They did not have another one and said that I had to call Aristo. When I asked him to handle it and I was having problems he gave me Mary ann Polks email. I have not heard from her.  I bought it from G-scale junction which I never have had a problem with. I am sure I could have gotton my money back. But Arsito said the part was coming in the middle of January and I decided to keep it.  Which they said I lied about. Doesn't make much sense does it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, when things get "strident" ... the word liar comes in.... I gave up on that forum recently, and you will notice I have "superstar" status there. I was treated rudely there one too many times, and it was by moderators. A while back, an Aristo employee called me a liar because I said the -9 was too tall (it is).  It's a simple job of measuring. 

The bottom line is Navin is a good guy and trys hard, but has to toe the company line. It's coming out that Aristo does not order parts until forced to. For all their posturing about customer service (which is indeed good, because of Navin), it often takes 2 years after product introduction to get parts. They will no doubt read this and be pissed. George Adams, a member here, is the head of customer service. George, if you respond, please keep it factual. Everything in this post can be backed up with facts (though I would be the wrong person to "press", I have quite a collection of nasty emails I do NOT think you want shared).

To further keep this factual, I believe the video Aristo showed at Perry about their manufacturing was very telling, when they state that they make 1001 locos in a production run, and the 1001'th is for parts. So, an explanation for the lack of parts upon initial introduction.
 
I understand trying to save money by not ordering parts until there is a demand. (It's just business)

I do not understand not airing the policy in an up front manner. (the truth will out)

It is TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE to call a customer a liar when they (Aristo) were not honest, forthright, or truthful when they told the customer they had the parts on order. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,
Its not to tall it' just out of fuel !!!!!!! wright?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif isn't that what they said when they designed it..  it shouldn't be thuo with all the smoke fluid that leeks down from all the defective smoke units they still install and never fix.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gifand you thought i was crazy???/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif come to the dark side my freind your transformation is almost complete...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif OOOOOOOOOO AAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAY
Nick.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, well, since the dealer pointed you to Aristo, I still think that was wrong of them.  They should have offered to replace your unit.  Now....Rob, I looked at your thread on the aristo board, and you clearly called them "liar's" first.  You didn;t expect them to take that, did you? Not over a tiny detail part.  I think the main problem that caused Aristo to 'Strike Back" was your approach.  Look at it from their perspective.  You had an issue with them directly, and rather than trying to work it out privately, you chose to do it on their forum and continued it here.  You are free to do and think as you  please, but actions can have consequences.  As you have said repeatedly, you gained nothing by calling them liars. 

Taking a step back, and looking at the big picture, spare parts for brand new  locomotives are just not in demand.  How long is it going to take to recoup the cost for a parts locomotive versus a complete one?  They are not in the detail parts business, and frankly if they spent all their time making small detail parts, they'd be belly up in a year.  There is strong demand for new items, like the C-16, 2-8-0, not to mention the second runs of E8s and GP-40, so was it really that much of a shock when replacement parts were bumped back?   They can sell a locomotive for $200 or a part of that locomotive for $1 or even less, since folks would probably expect them for free. What would you do if it was your money going in to making a new product?
  
In the good old days, it was LGB's way or the highway.  WIth Jack Lynch, there has been a lot of improvement there.  USA Trains doesn't have an online prescence.  Aristo is very approachable, but they aren't punching bags.  Lighten up, these are trains.  Maybe Navin got bad information.  MAybe he got his parts confused.  Either way, your chances of getting the part went way down when you called them liars.  That's just the wrong approach to getting things corrected.  

I still think you should have leaned on the dealer harder.  Have them open a box and send you the part.  If it wasn't to your satsifaction, send it back.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

At the risk of making this thread go on and others angrier I have to agree with Mark.  Maybe its just me, but it seems that lately there have been a lot of people getting very angry at different manufacturers, retailers, this site and others.  I understand the frustration of buying something and not having it work right.  What I don't believe is that this frustration give the customer the right to go after any of the above like a rabid dog.  I apologize if this is not the way the customer thinks they are behaving, but to those of us reading from the outside of the situation that is the way it appears.  I have been watching all of these threads on both sites, while we may not know what goes on in private emails and phone calls between the customer and the manufacturer/retailer/site we see the rants of the customer and its not pretty.  Now in this case its clear there were some behind the scenes contact Aristo was not the first to publicly use the word "liar."  I was always told to always wait 24 hours before sending a letter or email written in anger and I think that would quell a lot of the tensions we have seen on all these boards lately.  

I don't post a lot here or on the Aristo board unless I feel I have something to contribute, but I do read both at least once a day.  I've been in this hobby since I was 12 and LGB was the only act in town and have seen it grow immensely.  I have been a customer of Aristo since they were REA and they always seem to make an effort to make their customers happy when they approach them privately and calmly.  I suppose I've probably done more harm than good here so I'll get off my soapbox.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Chris,


While i understand your post  you understand were it comes from. speaking for myself i have bought many of  thousands of dallors worth of there product and 60% mosly engines and track switchs is defective in some sort of way, it gets a little disheartening, you know some times things happen but with them it's some sort of defect with just about everything they sell. and then you ok on the next run thell take care of the problems from the previous run? nope not them just keep putting out the same old QC defective items from leaking none working smoke units, miswired locos from  back to back runs switchs in locos wired wrong in many different locos, stem locos that ther wheels go out of quartering  because there looseand don't sit on the axle correctly,defective track switchs that you have to file down to get them to work wright, all this going way back to when they 1st came out.  or loco's that the wheels are so far out of guage that they have prolems going thrue switchs...and they still don't fix them so WHY. all you need to do is to read this forum and there forum to understand the gravity of the situation. there just plain an old i don't care about the customer mentallity with that company, then i heard tate say we give a 5 year warrentie on all our products. BIG WOOP THEY NEED TO CAUSE IN MY CASE THE  SWITCHS AND MOST LOCOS WERE DEFECTIVE RIGHT OUT OF THE BOX....you try talking to them niclly then you get ther customer service manager talking to you like your and idiot, when i fact he has been caught many times misleeding people and then when hes caught doing it he deleats there posts and rewright his to make it look like he in fact said the wright thing from the beginning! and i have save a lot of this stuff to my hard drive to prove it so i really don't want to hear that they get beat up a lot. FIX YOUR QC SO YOUR CUSTOMERS DON'T HAVE TO..... and on a closing note other manufactures have had some issues as well but no where  near what the yellow box guys have, and the other maufactures have fixed there problems the next run out, can the yellow box boys say that NO THEY CANT. seems there more interested in quantity not quality.. in my opion but hey just read there forum to prove it../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


Nick.
P.S. AT THE END OF THE DAY ALL I WANT IS WHAT THEY ADVERTISE THEY SELL,  TRAIN,THAT WORK... THATS ALL I WANT HOW ABOUT YOU....................................


----------

